# It has arrived



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

UPS man brought me my new toy. It is not the one I thought I was going to get. Everything says its a 1014I But I look at it and I see a 1014 VS. No belts to change just a knob to turn to change speeds. The VS box was damaged some in transit but that is no problem. It still works. I will call Jet and have them send me another box.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats Bobby, Hope all TURNS out well. Looks great, going to get the extension? My new one doesn't have extension yet, but waiting for them to become available and wanting it asap. Don't need extension most of the time, but when turning hollow vessels, it lets you slide the tailstock out of the way vs. removing the tailstop to allow easier work. Machine looks great. Best of luck with your new machine.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool Bobby real cool!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My grand daughter the middle one said it was just her size.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...Congrats on the 'new arrival' , Bobby... You're gonna LOVE it.. Funny about the VS box...mine was a little screwed up hinge-wise, but no big deal to fix it..and when I was lookin' some of the 'E-pinions' also remarked on problems with the box....but all LOVED the lathe... You got lucky on the VS model.. I don't care what anyone says...that sure is a heck of a lot more convenient speed-wise than having to stop and change the belts.. Specially handy when you wanna slowwww it way down to put finishes on...

Stand back, Folks....chips are a gonna fly !!!!!!

:fireworks :birthday2


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Since it was free I think I am going to order me a stand for it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

why don't you check with Rockler and Etc - if the price + tax is the same as price + shipping for ordering it - I can go by and pick it up and deliver it for ya.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I once disagreed with you Tort, but that was comparing with my old Delta. It was very easy to change speeds vs extra cost, but now that I have a Jet, it is a pain to change speeds as the belt door is in back side of head and hard to see how to change speeds. My new lathe did not have an option however for VS. I got the 1220 and was not an option but see with Jet, is needs to be a good option.



Tortuga said:


> Man...Congrats on the 'new arrival' , Bobby... You're gonna LOVE it.. Funny about the VS box...mine was a little screwed up hinge-wise, but no big deal to fix it..and when I was lookin' some of the 'E-pinions' also remarked on problems with the box....but all LOVED the lathe... You got lucky on the VS model.. I don't care what anyone says...that sure is a heck of a lot more convenient speed-wise than having to stop and change the belts.. Specially handy when you wanna slowwww it way down to put finishes on...
> 
> Stand back, Folks....chips are a gonna fly !!!!!!
> 
> :fireworks :birthday2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*


Bobby said:



Since it was free I think I am going to order me a stand for it.

Click to expand...

*Now, that's thinkin'..Sumthin' for nuthin'..LOL

OR..you could use my set-up... Ol' Walt (WD) gave me one of his famous Fish Filet Tables, and, since my fishing days are pretty well curtailed, I been using it for a stand..Really works great..Beautiful white fiberglass top..Looks good, easy to clean and can sweep the few chips the vent suction don't get right on down thru the 'gut hole' down on the floor..LOL...AND the gut hole makes a great place to run all the electric cords down to at least where I can't see their mess.

"Think Outside the Box"...LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Beer holder to boot:brew2:



Tortuga said:


> Now, that's thinkin'..Sumthin' for nuthin'..LOL
> 
> OR..you could use my set-up... Ol' Walt (WD) gave me one of his famous Fish Filet Tables, and, since my fishing days are pretty well curtailed, I been using it for a stand..Really works great..Beautiful white fiberglass top..Looks good, easy to clean and can sweep the few chips the vent suction don't get right on down thru the 'gut hole' down on the floor..LOL...AND the gut hole makes a great place to run all the electric cords down to at least where I can't see their mess.
> 
> "Think Outside the Box"...LOL:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think Bobby is trying to pull a fast one on us guys....the date on the pic says 2005.......maybe he's just been holding back until now LOL

Looks cool Bobby!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I never noticed that Bill. I guess I need to set the date on the camera


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> why don't you check with Rockler and Etc - if the price + tax is the same as price + shipping for ordering it - I can go by and pick it up and deliver it for ya.


I checked and its cheaper from Amazon with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Do I forsee a ivory mini goblet in the near future?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

maybe 




Oh and the stand has been ordered Aug 1st shipping date. Out of stock in all stores I checked.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those JET Mini's are bulletproof! We ran them in the high school and junior high shops for years. As far as I can remember.....I never had to replace a bearing, belt or anything. That's pretty impressive considering what 15 year old's could put them through! Bobby...I know you will love that machine! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I think Bobby is trying to pull a fast one on us guys....*the date on the pic says 2005.......*maybe he's just been holding back until now LOL
> 
> Looks cool Bobby!!!


_____________________________________________________________

:rotfl: :rotfl: Gawd, Bill ...I never noticed that...That makes me feel good all over..

BOBBY...DO YOU REALIZE YOU ARE *TWO AND A HALF YEARS* OUT OF DATE ???

For some reason, that is hysterical to me..Thanks for making a dreary day funny. ....:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

